# Cool pic



## Joe Brandon (Oct 24, 2016)

Was parking at about 5:50 this am and when my headlamp hit the ground this is the firs thing my head lamp hit. I thought it was really neat. Deer, turkey, bear, yote. Happy hunting!


----------



## Bowtech23 (Oct 24, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 24, 2016)

Looks like your in the right spot. Good luck


----------



## jbogg (Oct 24, 2016)

That's a cool pic Joe.  Looks like a gobbler print.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 24, 2016)

That is extremely cool! Roll down the window and hunt from the truck!! Haha


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks guys, I was tickled!


----------



## Kodiak629 (Oct 24, 2016)

Very cool Joe, I've seen bear tracks at two of the 3 stands I've put up at the club. Maybe I'll connect this weekend. Got a week long hunt planned for around Thanksgiving!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 25, 2016)

Kodiak629 said:


> Very cool Joe, I've seen bear tracks at two of the 3 stands I've put up at the club. Maybe I'll connect this weekend. Got a week long hunt planned for around Thanksgiving!


I will be up a couple days for Thanksgiving. Lets try to get together after a morning hunt and shoot the breeze over lunch. Have a good week brother!


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 26, 2016)

That's pretty cool for sure.


----------

